# L'una dell'altra



## Joan bolets

Salve, mi potreste aiutare a tradurre la parte in italiano:

todas las sociedades se han constantemente relacionado y han importado y exportado   i caratteri l’una dell’altra.

grazie!


----------



## Neuromante

Una de la otra.

Ten cuidado con la construcción, no me suena natural. No sé que opinarán los demás.


----------



## Joan bolets

Hola Neuromante,




todas las sociedades se han constantemente relacionado y han importado y exportado las caractarísticas las unas de las otras

así entiendo que la construcción que me suguieres sería:Sigo un poco perplejo, para ser sincero...


----------



## Neuromante

_El caracter._


----------



## zuzkita

Todas las sociedades se han_ *relacionado constantemente*_ y han importado y exportado _*el carácter*_ las unas a las otras.

Carácter (a propósito...con tilde):
Conjunto de cualidades o circunstancias propias de una cosa, de una persona o de una colectividad, que las distingue, por su modo de ser u obrar, de las demás. _El carácter español._ _El carácter insufrible de Fulano._

Puede sonar la frase extraña, pero es lo que dice, en italiano también es rarita. El autor eligió esas palabras para expresar que el carácter propio de unas sociedades se ha ido extendiendo a otras y además, las otras han influido también en el carácter de ellas, debido a las relaciones que han establecido.

Saludossss


----------



## karunavera

Entonces que diferencia hay entre caràcter y caracterìstica?


----------



## Joan bolets

karunavera said:


> Entonces que diferencia hay entre caràcter y caracterìstica?



Pues yo entiendo que característica es el feminino de característico, es decir es un adjetivo y carácter es el substantivo...


----------



## karunavera

Pues no existe en español el sustantivo "caracteristica"?


----------



## housecameron

Caratteristico/a può essere un aggettivo.
Ma _caratteristica_ (solo al femminile) è anche un sostantivo, e a volte assume un significato molto simile a _carattere._
In alcuni casi le sfumature tra carattere/caratteristica/personalità sono molto sottili. 
Se l'autore ha scelto _carattere_ personalmente consiglierei di tradurlo con _carácter_.
Ciao


----------



## Neuromante

Caracter sería la forma de ser, el "attegiamento" Es la condición psicológica.
Características son las cualidades, las cosas que distinguen. No es solo que sea un adjetivo, es que se puede usar para definir "adjetivo"


Buen error que cometí con esa tilde.


----------



## karunavera

housecameron said:


> Caratteristico/a può essere un aggettivo.
> Ma _caratteristica_ (solo al femminile) è anche un sostantivo, e a volte assume un significato molto simile a _carattere._
> In alcuni casi le sfumature tra carattere/caratteristica/personalità sono molto sottili.
> Se l'autore ha scelto _carattere_ personalmente consiglierei di tradurlo con _carácter_.
> Ciao


Aspettate, mi sto perdendo...!So che in italiano caretteristica può essere aggettivo e sostantivo, ma in spagnolo è solo aggettivo, è cosi? Inoltre il sostantivo italiano "caratteristica" in spagnolo si traduce caràcter, giusto? Per cui la seguente frase italiana - le caratteristiche territoriali della Regione Campania - in spagnolo sarebbe: el caràcter de la R. C. giusto?


----------



## housecameron

Ma perché? 
Mi risulta che _la característica _esista come sostantivo, tradotto in italiano con _caratteristica._


----------



## llenyador

Totalmente de acuerdo con housecameron. Puedo hablar del "fidelidad característica de los perros" (adj.) como puedo hablar de las "características de un coche" (sustantivo).


----------



## karunavera

Muy bien, lo habia entendido mal!


----------



## zuzkita

Se entiende carácter como el conjunto de cualidades que define la idiosincrasia de un pueblo (entiéndase como grupo de personas que viven en comunidad y comparten la misma cultura). Por otra parte característica, según mi modo de ver, es el conjunto de cualidades de algo en general, por ejemplo: las características de la novela, de los seres invertebrados…(es lo que se me ocurre).
 
Corroboré la aportación de Neuromante en mi post anterior en el uso de "carácter" porque ahí se refiere más a las cualidades psicológicas de esas sociedades. Se puede influir en el carácter de las sociedades, el carácter es modificable.
 
Espero que me entendáis.
 
Saludos.


----------

